# The Anagram Game



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

I’ve been kicking around an idea for game that might be fun. It’s an anagram game where you make a word from a given word. Once you do so, you post the next word for use. BUT, you do not have to use all of the letters from the originating word (like true anagrams strive to do).

For example:

bottleneck..................kettle

calculator

Using some of the letters from bottleneck, I formed kettle. Then I post the next word to be used which I’ve decided should be “calculator”. Calculator seems tough at first glance, but it’s rather easy:

calculator..........rat

Since you don’t have to use all of the letters, any valid word is acceptable! The only rule is that the word you make has to be a different and valid word, and the word you post for use must not only be valid, but must have at least one other word available for construction. 

That is, you yourself should know at least one word that can be made from the word you post for use. 

For example, you can’t post “do” as your word since there is obviously nothing to be made from that. But you could post “food” since someone else could make “do” from it.

So, if anyone wants to give it a go, let’s start with the word:





marriage


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

Marriage- Game ( is this right Keltin)?


martingale


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

Martingale.....Martin

Bird


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

Bird- Rid


rekindle


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

rekindle..............drink

noodle


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Marriage- Game ( is this right Keltin)?
> 
> 
> martingale



Huh, soi guess marriage is a game, lol

tigerman, like a mutant.. lol

if that doesnt work then tingle.

gourmet


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

DANG it... late post. noodle to lone 

Gourmet


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

gourmet.........tour


plastic


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

Gourmet....Tug


Ring


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

plastic....Lap


wiggle


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

wiggle = leg

opera


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 26, 2007)

Opera - pear

Limousine


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

Limousine = soul

Cartridge


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

cartridge --- RAGE

certified


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

certified.........defer

pinnacle


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

pinnacle = clean

robust


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

robust - stub 

machine


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

machine  = china

stromboli


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

stromboli..............robots

frame


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 26, 2007)

frame - ME

satisfaction


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

satisfaction.............station

apple


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

apple = ape

plenum


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

plenum- Plum

hostile


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

hostile..............stole

prestige


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

Prestige- Tiger
Castle


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

Castle......least

break


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

break- beak

Bridle


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

Bridle=idle or bride

cradle


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

cradle...........laced

oxygen


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

oxygen- gone

Retail

thanks for the karma keltin!


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

retail.............later

tomato


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

tomato- moot

cucumber


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

tomato=atom or oat


obscure


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

Double posts, double fun! 

cucumber.......cumber  /  obscure.....scour

paper


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

paper=rape

GREENERY


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2007)

Greenery - Energy


kundalini


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

kundalini............dial

liquid


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

LIQUID=LID

frequent


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

frequent.................queen

universe


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

universe=vines

rhizome


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

rhyzome..............homer

destroy


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

Destroy- story

happier


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

happier - ripe

health


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

health........lathe

vampire


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

vampire- prime

computer


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 26, 2007)

computer - route


stranger


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2007)

stranger....Rangers

Conquest


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

conquest........toques

omelet


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

omlet=melt

frequent


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

frequent......rent

cater


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 26, 2007)

cater- eat

Temper


----------



## strawberry (Sep 26, 2007)

Temper... preempt


facetious


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

facetious...............sauce

basil


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

basil=pesto   no basil=labs

thyme


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

thyme................myth

cacophony


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

cacophony=poach

dredge


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

dredge.................greed

trailer

(nice job with "poach"....didn't see that one coming!)


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 26, 2007)

Trailer - Rail

Irrupt


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

trailer = alert

grieve


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

Erupt = true

glance


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

glance...............clean

knife


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

knife=fink or fine

virgin


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

virgin.....grin

untie


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

untie - unite

troubleshooter


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2007)

troubleshooter - shouter

cabernet


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

troubleshooter = shore trout  (as opposed to deep sea trout)

vainglorious


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

cabernet = banter

criminal


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

criminal..........rim

truck


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

truck = curt, tuck


vainglorious


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

vainglorious..........ruinous

equilibrium


----------



## strawberry (Sep 26, 2007)

equilibrium.... limber

antiperspirant


----------



## bullseye (Sep 26, 2007)

antiperspirant--transparent

grapple


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

grapple.....................grape

colonial


----------



## bullseye (Sep 26, 2007)

colonial--loon

bipartisan


----------



## keltin (Sep 26, 2007)

bipartisan.........Spartan

moderate


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Sep 26, 2007)

moderate ~ trade

lamborghini


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

lamborghini = glamor

figurine


----------



## gourmande (Sep 26, 2007)

lamborghini  ~  laboring

spinach


g


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

spinach - chaps

figurine


----------



## gourmande (Sep 26, 2007)

figurine ~ finger

historical


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

historical = stoic

victorian


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 26, 2007)

victorian - train

circumference


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

circumference = fence

diameter


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

diameter  -  dame

portal


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

portal = alto, trap

finagle


----------



## strawberry (Sep 26, 2007)

finagle... glean


menagerie


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

Andy,  I like  your style.  Giving more than one word.

finagle - angle, finale, age, fin, gale, fig, nag.....I see you one and raise you six

glorious


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 26, 2007)

you started a trend katie 

glorious - slog, logs, goo, goos, rig, rigs, rug, rugs

demonstrate


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2007)

demonstrate = demon, strate, state, ate, stated, trod, rot, dot, mote, strand, stand, taste, mast, test, dons, son, nose, rat, dam, dram, tram, mart, mat, most, toast, stone...

elegant


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

elegant = negate, gentle, leg, ant, tale, late, gel, tan, nag, gale, age, gate, eat, ate, tag, lag, lane, teal, neat, lean, gene, lent, glean, tee, ale, gent, ten, net, gee, let, get, tea, eel. 


community


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

community = unit, tiny, tin, nit, you, nut, tonic, tunic, mount, count, city, 

cacophony


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

cacophony = coach, poach, cocoa, hop, pony, phony


destitute


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

destitute = test, tested, suit, suited, stud, edit, tie, tied, diet, detest, side...


farce


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

farce = face, fear, ace, race

compact


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 27, 2007)

Compact- pam, pat, tap, camp, tamp,map, mat


delivery


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

delivery = delve, dry, live, liver......

staple


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 27, 2007)

Staple....Plates



Mississippi


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

Mississippi.........pimp

sterilize


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 27, 2007)

sterilize - ziti

moderator


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

moderator = trader



Hydrangea


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

Hydrangea........danger

voluptuous


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

voluptuous = Pluto

Uranus


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

Uranus........heh, heh, hehe....you said.......oh, uh, never mind -------> Sun

metallic


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 27, 2007)

metallic - meat

online


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

metallic = claim


calamity


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

online = Nile

Calamity


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

calamity.................Italy

subjective


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

subjective = eject

zither


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

zither.......their

ancestor


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

ancestor = trance

Descendant


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

Descendant..................decadent

claustrophobia


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

claustrophobia = throb


pulsate


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

pulsate................pastel

easel


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

easel - lease

palate


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

palate...............pleat

tailor


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

tailor - trail



monster


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 27, 2007)

monster- store


Teacher


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

Teacher...........cheater

centennial


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 27, 2007)

centennial- latin

Fantastic


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2007)

fantastic = static

ubiquitous


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 27, 2007)

ubiquitous -->  quits

contrary


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

contrary................coat

juxtaposition


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 27, 2007)

juxtaposition- poison


giraffe


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

giraffe.....................grief

schadenfreude


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

schadenfreude  deuce


Schnitzel


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 27, 2007)

Schnitzel- chin


American


----------



## bullseye (Sep 27, 2007)

Schnitzel--chintz

albino


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

American = rice

Albino = lion



flagellate


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 27, 2007)

flagellate --> flagella

cacophony


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

cacophony................coach

scourge


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 27, 2007)

scourge -->  rouge

decadent


----------



## keltin (Sep 27, 2007)

decadent.....decent

manufacture


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

manufacture......future

heightens


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

heightens = thigh

scapula


----------



## bullseye (Sep 27, 2007)

scapula--culpa

disenfranchisement


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

disenfranchisement = cement


clavicle


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

disenfranchisement........encasements

prosecutor


----------



## bullseye (Sep 27, 2007)

clavicle--cave

enormous


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry, Andy--your fingers are faster 

clavicle........veil

prosecutor


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry, Bullseye, I meant


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

enormous.......mourn

fascination


----------



## Katie H (Sep 27, 2007)

fascination  - fact

calibrate


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

calibrate--retail

headquarters


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 27, 2007)

headquarters -->  threads

incompleteness


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2007)

incompleteness = slime


Octopus


----------



## Dina (Sep 27, 2007)

octopus=stop

restaurant


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2007)

restaurant = Ranters

algerining (what?  I'm at home minding my own business, ok?)


----------



## middie (Sep 28, 2007)

algerining...agile

automobile


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

automobile=toile (decorative pattern)

behavioralist


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

behaviorist = rivet

skyscraper


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

skyscraper--sparks or Sparky

discusscooking


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

discusscooking = duck skid

knowledge


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 28, 2007)

knowledge.....glowed


barley


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

barley = year

hypochondriac


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

hypochondriac- harpoon, chronic, dry, pooch, copy, acid, pony



mother


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

mother = moth, rome, therm, tome

gargle


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

gargle- glare, large rage age lear


terrific


----------



## expresswade (Sep 28, 2007)

terrific- rift, frite, ice, rite, tic

mascarpone


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

mascarpone = NASCAR (I know, no fair)  scar, scram, parm, race, prance, pram, opera, cone, scone, car, carp, scrap, 

parmesan


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

parmesan........reaps

schematic


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

schematic = mastic

adhesive


----------



## miniman (Sep 28, 2007)

adhesive - save, heave

polyhedron


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

polyhedron........phone

acoustic


----------



## miniman (Sep 28, 2007)

acoustic - tic,caustic

granulated


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

granulated................graduate

hypocrisy


----------



## miniman (Sep 28, 2007)

graduate - trade


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

trade--dart, tar, ade, tad, tear, dear, rad, tad, ear, tread, read, red, eat

automobile


----------



## miniman (Sep 28, 2007)

automobile - mobile, mob, beat, loot

xenophobia


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

xenophobia = book  (Doesn't this word mean a fear of the Warrior Princess) 

xylophone


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 28, 2007)

xylophone- phone, hole, loon, looney, pole, hope, lope, loop, pox, pool, hop



elephant


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

elephant = pant, help, plant, heap,pleat, late...

hippopotamus


----------



## miniman (Sep 28, 2007)

hippopotamus - pot, poop, sump, 

ambulatory


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

ambulatory..................amatory

fickle


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

fickle = lick

protracted


----------



## miniman (Sep 28, 2007)

protracted - trap, depot

explanation


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2007)

explanation = planet, plantain

confrontation


----------



## Green Lady (Sep 28, 2007)

confrontation - onion, con, front, nation, for, font, tan, ton

limousine


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 28, 2007)

limousine -->  slime

chardonnay


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

chardonnay.......................canary

xenophobic


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 29, 2007)

xenophobic- phone, con, cop, hop,bop,chop,chin,hip,hex,hope,


telepathy


----------



## miniman (Sep 29, 2007)

telepathy - pat. path, heat and numerous others

exclamation


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

exclamation - claim name main clean team max 
many more, can't think of any at the mo'

national


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

national:: ant, anal, ion, anion, lion,talon, tonal

precipitates


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 29, 2007)

precipitates --->  pirates

passenger


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

passenger - pen pass page pan (and i'll avoid the other one for obvious reasons)

messenger


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

messenger--Essen (Germany), pass, mess, seem, green, germs, mere, gem, seen, 

mathematical


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

mathematical - math mat tail mail that lame male tale the cat them chat climate

thermal


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

thermal==meal teal hem them male tale math team heal lathe term

airplane


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

airplane - air plane plain pain lain lane lean real rail nail alpine 

cleaver


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like we're playing singles, SG, eh?!  BTW, I finally posted my picture to "Guess What this is a Photo of?"

cleaver==vale cleave veal real reveal level eel reel leave leer veer revel lever aver cave rave ace race lace

speciality


----------



## miniman (Sep 30, 2007)

speciality - seal, salty, tails, 

technological


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, Canadian doubles!

technological--logic tool cool toon loon goon colon conical (Cal Tech) gale logical toil coil loch chain lain cane gain lain eon cache college collage collect chit chill till gill ill allot china tic list hilt tilt lilt gilt 

UNFORGIVEABLE


----------



## miniman (Sep 30, 2007)

unforgiveable - forgive, forge, bulge, 

incompatible


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

incompatible===blimp plain pain pace lace clamp blame pane cane bile pile claim blame  came mate late pate mate pate bloat tamp camp maple table cable mobile potable aplomb income impact lean labile label  (there are lots more but I'm tying up the horse)

simultaneous


----------



## bullseye (Sep 30, 2007)

simultaneous--smelt, sin, snail, sine, souse, tan, lan, sane, same, simulate, sultan, salt, slat, tail, tame, must, most, mouse, louse, mute, lute, lane, lime, slain........

leaning


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

leaning--gale, lean, ling, ale, gel, nan, agile, agile, age, nail, gin, an, align, lag, nag, align, line, ailing, genial, nil, lei, angle, angel


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry---this post was sent before I posted the next word:

HYPNOSIS (next word to make anagrams from)


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 30, 2007)

hypnosis -->  shops

supermarket


----------



## miniman (Sep 30, 2007)

supermarket - parks, task, remark

stupendous


----------



## bullseye (Sep 30, 2007)

stupendous--douse, pent, stud, spend, dupe, pend, spend, pond, puts, tend, souse, soup, dent......

diversional


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

diversional - sail dale nail said laid sale vail rail rain rad vision lone van dive doner loner ail air 

*Hairdryer *


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 30, 2007)

hairdryer - hair, dryer (ha ha!), hairy, raid, rear, dreary, yard

habanero


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

habanero - ban hero bran ran hen hare bane bore bear near 

*chillies*


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

diversional---lion, sealion, dive, slaver,version, divide, servile, vale, sailed, veils, live, lived, nails nailed, livid, laid, side, lied, vied, aver, (there are tons more but I'm tired)


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

diversional---lion, sealion, dive, slaver,version, divide, servile, vale, sailed, veils, live, lived, nails nailed, livid, laid, side, lied, vied, aver, (there are tons more but I'm tired


protagonist


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Protaganist (good word) - tag pro against gist tan pan rot rat tat sit sin again got angst 

dynamic


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, guys, I have to apologize for my stupid, slowpoke server---it's so danged frustrating at times--and what's humilating is that you are made to look like a dummy in the slow lane,,,,,,,,  oh, well sorry about the slooooooooooow postings

chillies==chill sills, hill, lies, lichi chills chili sill lichis his hill hi his shies shell


----------



## bullseye (Sep 30, 2007)

dynamic--dam, ****, may, mad, cam, yam, man, can....

extrapolation


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

extrapolation - trap pole role rail rain exploration late ax tap rap rat lap lion

palindrome


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

palindrome==Rome pone pile rile mile rime mine pine line moped moped mole pole lad mad pad pan man land impale implode dome plane dame damp ramp premed permed paid raid maid leap meld poem nerd Nepal limned limp piled  pale   (Great word!!)

Octogenarian


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Octogenarian - grain train go tan nan tan gain grate air ate are at no on rain too to act gnat Narnia near again agar rat ran toe togo 

generations


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2007)

generations=rations song tongs none gone tone ring sting stone snoot goats rote seer gear sear nation gator sage rage sang rang tang stage ages genes near tear serge ions stile anions agers inert insert ingrates stein reigns gentian ingest sign rants 

curmadgeons


----------



## Gossie (Oct 1, 2007)

curmadgeons=cur, cure, con, cons, one, noes, nose, some, sum, muse, done, node, nodes, son, don, scone, cone, cones, rune, runes, mad, dam, made, sag, gas, eon, eons, dams, ade, age, mage, cage, rage, sage, scare, race, care, are, ear, car, cars, cares, ace, muse, dang, danger, range, ranges, ranged, game, games, gamer, dean, dance, dances, nor, more, sore, gem, gems, run, runs, one

something


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

something==time thin thing some most host ghost get set hems gems sting Ming mint hint gist sing goes toes hoes moth Goths mein   men ten hen stint stent gent misting ethos gnome tome home note 

snickerdoodle


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2007)

nickles

shoulder


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 1, 2007)

wiggle-gig

scrumptious


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2007)

scrotum.... lol, sorry but it's in there.


circle


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

circle................lie

assumption


----------



## miniman (Oct 1, 2007)

assumption - mass

authorised


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

authorised...................satire

conglomerate


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2007)

conglomerate - tolerance

flabbergasted


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

flabbbergasted==teased, beast, basted, deflate, gated, blasted, berg, beers, gabled, able, sled, belted, glib, rabble, dabble, fade, fable, fasted, lasted, grated, table, label, ebbed, east, feast, beast beer deer, fear, gear, lear, tear, (Good word, Andy M.!)

perspiration


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2007)

perspiration - inspire, ration, praise, raise, person...


contusion


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

contusion==toon coon  noon soon ion scion site cites union tics son ton con 

grandiloquent


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 1, 2007)

quaint,trend,loquat,true,tried,land lend,grand,drain,train,quoted,toil,toad,toed.toe,guide

              soluable


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

soluable = able, blue, bale, ball, louse.......

complicated


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

complicated--plied come tome tied tic dimple temple plated seat pleat meat damp tamp camp lamp 

fashionalble


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry---fashionable


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

fashionable = bale, fail, abash, lesion, leash..........

sophist


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

sophist - so to is his piss hiss toss tip hip sit pit s*** <<sorry but I saw it in there pish <<as in posh 

socialite


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

socialite.....Paris Hilton........wait, wrong game! 

socialite = lies!

genuine


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

keltin said:


> socialite.....Paris Hilton........wait, wrong game!
> 
> genuine




genuine - gene nine

liquefy


----------



## keltin (Oct 1, 2007)

liquefy = fly, file, yule, life........

demonstrative


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 1, 2007)

demon,,monster,dean,strait,venom,video,treat,trait,date,strive,dream,drove.rove,rave,native,naive,reed,steed,veto,snide

Applicable


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 1, 2007)

Applicable - liable able lap lab pad bill call pill bile pie lie cap

stretching


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

stretching--stent, tent, gent, retch, stitch, sting, sing, ring, resting titre rises  rice chest gastric  caster chins gist heist stir setting thins


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 1, 2007)

Word for new anagrams:

inconsequentially


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

inconsequentially = sequential, consequent, quiescent, quell, scone, tally.......

delusional


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2007)

quiescent - Good one K!



delusional - snail, alone, lean, sine, lane, slain, nails, laid, dial, deal, lead, lion, ell, sled...


fractious


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

fractious = crafts, sour, tour, carts, star, cars, acts, stir, rifts, cats, tar.......

encumbered


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

encumbered--(what a word, Keltin)--breed, reed, red, deed, reed, den, dunce, tee, been, teen, crumb, dumber, been, treed, creed, breed, ten, men, den, keen , red bred, bed,  ,crumb,  (I know there are more (but my brain is dead now)


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2007)

encumbered - wanted to get cucumber out of it but its a no. instead we have "numbered"

impecunious


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry expatgirl - do you want to put a word up?


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

impecunious = soup, pious, sin, pun, coup, cope, sump, pine, snipe, cumin, sine, poison, poise........

incongruent


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 3, 2007)

incongruent - congruent 



fatback


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 3, 2007)

fatback- tack, fact, bat, aft, cab


Follow


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

follow = wolf, wool, low, woo.......

decimate


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2007)

decimate= mate, ate, mite, dime, dame, made, maid, time, tame


attitude


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2007)

attitude = tide, edit, tied, diet, tite, duet, aid, aide, eat, tea...

pandemic


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

pandemic = mice, medic, pain, mean, dame, cape..........

oscillate


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2007)

pandemic- made, mice *(better look out with all* *those cats!!)*

substantial


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2007)

oscillate - late, cilla tail

substantial


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 3, 2007)

substantial-bus ,bust ,bans,nub,nab,nib,tin,ant,natal,tubs,tabs,stabs,labs,bliss,blast,taint,tan,stain,bias
nuts,nit,anti,stub

              Inconsequentiality


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

INCONSEQUENTIALITY:  queen quietly quiescent  quinine consent static quaintly sequel segue securely sequence senility seance sanity saintly seance quince quonset city contain casualty  insincerely sanction squint quality salinity casualty

BEAUTIFICATIONS


----------



## bullseye (Oct 3, 2007)

BEAUTIFICATIONS--beat, fat, cat, sat, can, ion, ions, taut, bat, tat, fit, tub, beat, butt, nit, bit, con, bean, not, bet, bat, cab, ton, factions. ...........

remoulade


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2007)

remoulade - dale,lad, rude, made, edam, more, elude, mud, mode, dram, lard, mead...

trichinosis


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

REMOULADE::Rome dome dame deem reel remade louder demure load lame emu mule lure leer read lead meer mead meal real amour male loud deer dream dour edam

REACCLIMATIONS


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

TRICHINOSIS (oooh--worms)  such shirt insist rich snort ostrich horn hint (in situ) chit chat chart sorts snort chins 

REACCLIMATIONS


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 3, 2007)

reacclimations = scream!

mushrooms


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2007)

mushrooms = moor, mush, shoo

fiduciary


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

FIDUCIARY--finder rice ride file rife fairy dicer fry dry  dairy day ray cay car far scarf scar diary scud 

THEORETICALLY


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 3, 2007)

I hadn't seen this game!

Theoretically -- Charlotte, lottery, lyrical, heretically

derogatory

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2007)

derogatory - great, grate, tear, dreary, dart, trod, drat, oratory

flimsy


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

DEROGATORY== (welcome on board, Barbara)
gator goat rote dote satyr dry try rode toad goad grade grate gray tray trade ray year dear rear rood good God rod yard rye dye rude yoga toga tear dear  year rear dreary grade (stick the fork in--I'm so done) 

ESTABLISHMENTS


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Isn't interesting how we all come up with different words?  Andy you take it with:

FLIMSY


----------



## Gumbotron (Oct 4, 2007)

Slimy.



Next word:  Xenophobia


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 4, 2007)

Xenophobia- phoenix,box bane,bone,bin,Ben,axe,oxen,pax,phone,ape(latin?),pooh,pane,pain,bio,obi.opah,hoop,pone,pine,nope,nix,apex 

 Triumphantly


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

Triumphantly = Triumph, plant, lamp, trip, trump, hump, lint, ant...........

misdemeanor


----------



## miniman (Oct 4, 2007)

misdemeanor -demon, roman, miser 

professionally


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

professionally = prose, ropes, lesion, profess, proof, roses.........

exacerbate


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 4, 2007)

exacerbate -- bearcat, rebate, cater, rate, tax, tea...


pediatrician

 Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

PEDIATRICIAN-- can't pan pant dean tripe ripe peer tier lean pied drape truce diet Petra train pain rain rein cane Cain cape tape pat paid raid pace race tripe tier pier crate nape pied die tie pie dent rent cent cart carp dart paint  

CONTINATIONS


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Change:  Continuations


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 4, 2007)

continuations = cottons

celebration


----------



## miniman (Oct 4, 2007)

clebration - brat, lion, clone, 

paediatric


----------



## keltin (Oct 4, 2007)

paediatric = trip, trice, tripe,trade, cape, cat, cart, dice, tide...............

megalomania


----------



## bullseye (Oct 4, 2007)

megalomania--lamia, name, male, mage, goal, lane, lame, mane, game, mole, loam, man, lean, meal...

dialysis


----------



## Benni (Oct 4, 2007)

dialysis -- dial, daily

chronicle


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2007)

chronicle - chic, choir, nice, rice, ice, lice

tuberous


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 5, 2007)

tuberous --> outer

fatigued


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2007)

fatigued -- fidget, gifted, audit, fudge, guide, deaf, diet, tag, tea

vainglorious

Barbara


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

vainglorious = valor, long, rain, lair, rail, solar, various, slain.........

destitute


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2007)

destitute - detest, studies, etude, suite , suit, test, suet, tied, tie, used, use, duties.

engross


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

*nice run of words Andy!*

engross = sore, gross, gore, goner, rose, goes, Reno..........

salivate


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2007)

salivate - vital, slate, alive, salt, Vail, veil, tail, late, last, slat, vat, alas, tales, vise

coordinate


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

coordinate = diner, tenor, tine, radio, date, tirade, triad, donate, ration........

obscure


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2007)

obscure - cure, bosc, core score, scrub, use, Bose, rub

vacillate


----------



## miniman (Oct 5, 2007)

vacillate  = late, till, lava, cave


entombed


----------



## keltin (Oct 5, 2007)

entombed = bone, bed, done, dome, dote, mote, tomb, tome, bent..........

obeisance


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

fatigued--fade if guide lied fade tied feat tag lag fat feud tide fate gate date it daft deign feign Fiat dengue duet 

crystalliazation


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Obesiance::seance sobs base bean cobs  robe eon cease ease niece nose be see tease teas toes ties an 


theoretcially


----------



## Benni (Oct 5, 2007)

Theroretically - theory race trace alley lit tally trail trial create ice icy trait cite city rectal treat there rat racial 

veracious


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2007)

veracious -- varicose, cursive, ovaries, saucier, savior, voices, carve, cue, is, us

(Have you noticed how many food/cooking related words there are in most words?  lol)

sausage

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2007)

sausage - sage, use, guess, sag, gas, age

defenestrate


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 6, 2007)

defenestrate -- fenestrated, tenderfeet, fatten, tested, serenade, feast, attend, tenders, senate, tasted, Easter, trade, safe, tsar...

juridical

Barbara


----------



## Kaddehawk (Oct 6, 2007)

juridical - - -  radii, judicial

crenulated


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 6, 2007)

wow, the last few words had me going for the dictionary!

crenulated --->  lanced

ameliorate


----------



## Kaddehawk (Oct 6, 2007)

ameliorate .... orate , liar , roam , trial...

metabolism


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

METABOLISM=meat tables tabs bat mat eats meal teal seal abolish metal belt melt embolism stable able male tale mime limb lime time mate beam seam team smelt blot lamb lam stats smile miles bile 

uncharacteristically


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 7, 2007)

uncharacteristically -- anticruelty, inaccuracies, theatrically, articulate, caricaturist, haircutter, hurricanes, restaurant, tarantulas, athletic, cutlets, saltine, nectar, tithes, tushy

barbarian (My name is derived from this word! lol)

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 7, 2007)

BARBARIAN=Barbara , barb rabbi rib ban ran rain barn bib nib bin rin train brain bran nab Arab bar Arabian 


prognostication


----------



## keltin (Oct 8, 2007)

prognostication = gnostic, nation, gross, prostatic, static, organist, organs.........

undelivered


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

UNDELIVERED=liver veiled reviled river diver ruined dune lured deviled dude dried delved revered deed driver 

ACRIMONIOUSLY


----------



## keltin (Oct 9, 2007)

ACRIMONIOUSLY = malicious, alimony, criminal, scary.......

ostentatiousness


----------



## miniman (Oct 9, 2007)

Good grief have people been at the dictionaries.

ostentatiousness - station, nation, tensions, untense, 


immaculate


----------



## keltin (Oct 9, 2007)

immaculate = late, tale, male, mate, lime, tile, calm.........

venerable


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2007)

venerable - vane, rave, nave, lab, never, able, 

instigate


----------



## miniman (Oct 9, 2007)

instigate - gate, stain, taint, sign, tea, eating

velociraptor


----------



## keltin (Oct 9, 2007)

velociraptor = velcro, coal, pirate, plate, trail, irate.......

disseised


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2007)

disseised -- dissed, disses, deeds, seeds, sided, died, dies, sees, did, die, is

guacamole

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

guacamole--YUM (oops not in the word) cage guano mogul camel mace meal cameo 

ARTICHOKES


----------



## keltin (Oct 15, 2007)

ARTICHOKES = choke, artic, chart, toke, stoke, stoic, site, steak, trace.........

enumerate


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

enumerate - numerate, rate, team, meaner, mate

eschatological


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

logical,local,logic,legal,legit,loot,loose,lose,late,latch,light,loch,log,loge.chat,cat,cheat, chit,school,chalice,,cost,catalogs,stool,steal,stale,stage,ghost,hotel,hostile, hostel,atoll,algae,aegis...and I'm sure many more.

     obliteration


----------



## Benni (Oct 15, 2007)

obliteration - rate orbit late ration bite trait era biter bat bait trite oboe lie lair later boon loon tear tier near lent rent rant tint bent banter ale bale nail tie rail 

pernicious


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

pernicious-------sine pine price precious specie spire scion copious soup croup spurn super insure sniper porous princes pries ripe ....xyz

INVESTIGATIONAL


----------



## healthyfoodie (Oct 15, 2007)

investigational - investing, national, gates, letting, vest, nation, ties, lines, aligns, tingle

engravable


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

engraveable---gavel gravel graven veal gable nave navel naval beaver bevel green barge lean leave label veer enlarge garble bane vane venal anal anger banger 

ZABAGLIONE


----------



## asiantopchef (Oct 16, 2007)

wiggle ----------> wile


gorgeous


----------



## asiantopchef (Oct 16, 2007)

hmm...I swear the next word was wiggle. I'll do over.

zabaglione ---------> zion

GORGEOUS


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

gorgeous---scourge gorge sour surge gorse gores goose rogues rouse grouse goose urges

MISCELLANEOUS


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

MISCELLANEOUS = missal, mesial, cell, sale, slices, slime, male, mail, lame, lemons, callous.....

sanctimonious


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

SANCTIMONIOUS---sanction mountains snouts sous scions scant sanctum mastic mastitis
insets music moss mutant mutinous 

HALLOWEENISH


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 18, 2007)

HALLOWEENISH- shallow, sheen, wash, swallow, ****, win, wise, 


werewolf


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> werewolf



fowl, few, fewer, were, wolf, flow, ere, wow, low, lower, flew, lore

original


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

ORIGINAL>>>>>origin grin loin lain rain rail grail grain oral girl gnarl groin align 

FRANKENSTEIN


----------



## miniman (Nov 25, 2007)

frankenstein -tanker, stinker, steak

thanksgiving


----------



## Kaddehawk (Nov 27, 2007)

thanksgiving -- hank, gin, giving, having, saving, vain

Conterminous


----------



## vitauta (Dec 10, 2012)

conterminous - term, ermin, con, minus

okay, what do i do now?  

can we resurrect this game, anyone?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone.  any, one, no, on, none, nay, aye, neon, yon, eon

chihuahua


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 11, 2012)

chihuahua - chi, hi, ha, hua

Evergreen


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

keltin said:


> I’ve been kicking around an idea for game that might be fun. It’s an anagram game where you make a word from a given word. Once you do so, you post the next word for use. BUT, you do not have to use all of the letters from the originating word (like true anagrams strive to do).
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...




here is an explanation of the rules for this anagram game as they appeared at the beginning of this thread.  check them out, and join us--let's play!


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok... I'm in !!

marriage

gram


butterscotch


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Ok... I'm in !!
> 
> marriage
> 
> ...



but, butter, cot, butte

margarine


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> but, butter, cot, butte
> 
> margarine


 
I found another game to this one but I'll try it. Maybe we should just change it to making as many words as possible from one word?

Margarine
Gram, Grain, Grin, Range, Marginare, Germ, Mare, Rage, Air, Game, Age, Grim, Grime, Mine, Marina.....

Shortening


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 12, 2012)

Okie dokie ... I'm flexible .. well to a point .. I'm old and sometimes flexing hurts   LOL


Shortening 

short, shorten, gin, gosh, grin, grins, tens, ten, sight, night, tins, tin


tablet


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Okie dokie ... I'm flexible .. well to a point .. I'm old and sometimes flexing hurts LOL
> 
> 
> Shortening
> ...


 
Tablet

late, ate, bate, table, bet, bat, beat, teat, ate, eat, tale, ale, tab, let, tate, lab, able, bale. 

Meatloaf


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

meatloaf
float


umbrella


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

personally, i like the 'twist' in the original game, and think it makes for a more interesting exercise. AND i confess to being both old and inflexible.  sorry, making long lists of words seems a lot like playing 'boggle' in longhand, and, well,...a bit boring, to me.  i'll still show up at your other anagram game though, snippers.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

hmmm.... kind of like the recipes here on DC too. Starts out one way and by the time everyone adds & subtracts to the recipe, in the end it's completely different. hehe


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

umbrella   ...   label

substitute


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

vitauta said:


> personally, i like the 'twist' in the original game, and think it makes for a more interesting exercise. AND i confess to being both old and inflexible. sorry, making long lists of words seems a lot like playing 'boggle' in longhand, and, well,...a bit boring, to me. i'll still show up at your other anagram game though, snippers.


 
Makes no difference to me whether we make one word or many. I believe you said you wanted to change it. 
I tend to see more than one at first glance. My mind works in anagrams 
Maybe I am nuts :p


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> umbrella ... label
> 
> substitute


 
Substitute... tissue

Snowball


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Substitute... tissue
> 
> Snowball


 
Snowball... blown

Omnivorous


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Snowball... blown
> 
> Omnivorous


 
Omnivorous ...  moron


Gelatinous


----------



## vitauta (Dec 12, 2012)

gelatinous....snout, late, slate, gout, angel, stain, tangle, tingle, single, singe, glue, genus

egalitarian  


*play it as it lays...(joan didion)--and you get to determine how it lays for you....


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

well, I think I agree with Vitauta. The original game is great and just because maybe someone was a bit confused as to Keltin's original instructions I don't think we should change his game. 
Just a reminder or kind explanation of the rules would suffice. I think. Anyways. Sorry. 
But to get back on track.... Keltin.... where are you?

egalitarian... train

vegetation


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> well, I think I agree with Vitauta. The original game is great and just because maybe someone was a bit confused as to Keltin's original instructions I don't think we should change his game.
> Just a reminder or kind explanation of the rules would suffice. I think. Anyways. Sorry.
> But to get back on track.... Keltin.... where are you?
> 
> ...


 
Vegetation.. eating

Milkshake


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Vegetation.. eating
> 
> Milkshake


 
Milkshake...slime


opportunity


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Milkshake...slime
> 
> 
> opportunity


 
Opportunity..turnip

Watermelon


----------



## vitauta (Dec 13, 2012)

watermelon....term, melon, normal, warm, loner, meter, moan, newer, water, leaner

interment


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> watermelon....term, melon, normal, warm, loner, meter, moan, newer, water, leaner
> 
> interment


 
( Thought you didn't like my way of playing it?)

Interment..... eminent, enter, intent, entire, merit, meter, metre, miner, mitten, net, mint, nine, rennet, termite, timer, trim, mere, nit...


Cornflakes


----------



## vitauta (Dec 13, 2012)

what i meant, snip, is that simply making long lists of words can get monotonous for me.  but i'm seeing that this game allows for much latitude in playing.  so i type one full line of anagrams, or until i get tired of doing them.  what i won't be doing is this kind:
  team...meat, mate, tame, meta  

one of the things that makes this game more interesting for me, (a tweak)-- is to involve the original word in forming the new word.  my new word, 'iinterment' used 6 letters from your 'watermelon'.  using interment as the original word, i might come up with 'terminal', which uses 6 letters from interment.  and of course the more letters that i incorporate, the more satisfied i am with the 'new word' i've chosen.

that's a very long answer to your question, snip, but the short answer is that my  personal criteria  for what i consider to be an interesting game, were in no way meant as a criticism of you or 'your way'. 

cornflakes...sack, flak, lakes, rankle, slake, corn, skate. cask. clone, stark, frank, freaks

fantastic


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 13, 2012)

vitauta said:


> what i meant, snip, is that simply making long lists of words can get monotonous for me. but i'm seeing that this game allows for much latitude in playing. so i type one full line of anagrams, or until i get tired of doing them. what i won't be doing is this kind:
> team...meat, mate, tame, meta
> 
> one of the things that makes this game more interesting for me, (a tweak)-- is to involve the original word in forming the new word. my new word, 'iinterment' used 6 letters from your 'watermelon'. using interment as the original word, i might come up with 'terminal', which uses 6 letters from interment. and of course the more letters that i incorporate, the more satisfied i am with the 'new word' i've chosen.
> ...


 
That was how I meant for it to be played, just like you just said 

Fantastic..... Fanta, Santa, Fans, fan, Stain, Antics, Facts, Faints, Fanatics.

Fabulous


----------



## vitauta (Dec 13, 2012)

fabulous...flab, slob, foal, flub, soul, lob, boa

soulfully


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 14, 2012)

vitauta said:


> fabulous...flab, slob, foal, flub, soul, lob, boa
> 
> soulfully


 
Soulfully... full , fully, fly, sly, folly, lolly, foul, soul, soy, souls.


Peppermint


----------



## vitauta (Dec 14, 2012)

peppermint...temper, primp, pep, perm, mint, pepper, peep, meet, nee, pint, time pine

permanence


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 14, 2012)

vitauta said:


> peppermint...temper, primp, pep, perm, mint, pepper, peep, meet, nee, pint, time pine
> 
> permanence.... mean, mane, name, acne, perm, meat, neat, ace, amerce, camper, cream, mare, cramp, camp, canner, manner, crepe, enema
> 
> premature


----------



## vitauta (Dec 14, 2012)

premature...pure, mare, true, rape, peat, tramp, mere, team, rupee, repeat, pate


euphemistic 



ollie, ollie oxen free, guys...c'mon back, water's fine


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 16, 2012)

vitauta said:


> premature...pure, mare, true, rape, peat, tramp, mere, team, rupee, repeat, pate
> 
> 
> euphemistic
> ...


 
euphemistic....chemist, chimps, pest, mist, emetic, empties, hemp, meet, site, ethics, itches, hitch, items, music, pieces...


chemistry


----------



## radhuni (Dec 17, 2012)

misty

knowledge


----------

